# Mr. quietdandelion is not so quiet: 5,000 Posts!!



## AngelEyes

*CONGRATULATIONS, quietdandelion*​ 
*Well, Mr. L...*
*You are one of the nicest guys on these Forums.*
*I've learned so much from the questions you've asked here.*
*You make me think about my language*
*and I see it in new ways because I do...*
*YOU*
*deserve some recognition.*
*I wish you nothing but the best in your quest to learn.*
*Thank you for being my friend.*​ 
*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Trisia

QD's posts - an analysis of what they reveal about the forero behind the dandelion 

QD...

* Q*uestions all our answers ("Thank you, but if I say... will that change..." )
* U*nderstands everything around and goes through other threads but usually keeps a low-profile
* I*ntelligent and really nice
* E*nglish is not just a second-language - it's a passion.
* T*hought-provoking questions are his specialty  

* D*on't be too modest, though - you've reached 5000 posts in a very short while and are a nice presence in the forum.

Good luck with your studies, and happy postiversary.


----------



## The Scrivener

*WOW! I'M BLOWN AWAY!*
*CONGRATULATIONS AND BEST WISHES*
*DANDELION!*

*HUGS, TOO. *


----------



## nichec

Hi, QD, 

It seems to me that you become very humorous all of a sudden, lately, your posts and threads are my source of joy and laughter.

Though you insist on asking more than one question in a thread , you can see that we still rush to be the first to give you a "satisfactory and satisfying" D) answer, sometimes your questions have me scratching my head over (because if I answer A, you would go "what about B", then C and D.........all the way to Z ) but that's why it's so good to have you around 

5000, Hmmmmmmmmm, you have even more posts than most of us "in charge of" your questions D), I can probably share some secrets with you when you get to 1000000000000000000000000000000000 

For now, I will just say 

*Happy 5000, QD!!!!! *

And keep standing by for the incoming questions


----------



## quietdandelion

Thank you, my most dear and lenient friends, for the kind words and support.
Could you hear the sound of my crying? I've never been so happy before in my whole life. I feel this forum is a big family, and you're dearer than my biological brothers and sisters. Crying ..........
I love you guys. Don't make me cry again.  Sobbing .......
I wish to write more to express my gratitude but my writing ability is quite limited, compared to you experts and gurues.

I wish you guys laugh and be happy every second of life.

Warmest and kindest regards to all of my loving and caring sisters and brothers,

QD

P.S. I still can't restrain myself from crying.......................


----------



## jonquiliser

I don't frequent the EO forum a lot, but when I do, I always have the pleasure to read you - you're prolific indeed! Very much a pleasure that you're around the forum, so, congrats from me as well!


----------



## quietdandelion

jonquiliser said:


> I don't frequent the EO forum a lot, but when I do, I always have the pleasure to read you - you're prolific indeed! Very much a pleasure that you're around the forum, so, congrats from me as well!


Thank you for your kind word and encouragement, jonquiliser.

With your words in mind, I'll keep up the good work, and find more amusing and instructional questions to share with you.

Best regards,


QD


----------



## Fernita

*Dear quietdandelion, CONGRATS AND THANKS*​ 
*FOR SHARING ALL YOUR KNOWLEDGE WITH US!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*It's always a pleasure to read your posts!!!*​ 
*Well done and enjoy this!!!*​ 
*Fernita *​


----------



## tepatria

I don't pay much attention to this sort of thing, I didn't notice my own 1000 until Nichec and Trisia sent messages! But for you I send my warm wishes. You have made me think hard about my language. You never fail to thank us and your requests for clarification often have me scrambling to find the right answer. You are living proof of how well this forum works!


----------



## quietdandelion

Fernita said:


> *Dear quietdandelion, CONGRATS AND THANKS*​
> 
> 
> *FOR SHARING ALL YOUR KNOWLEDGE WITH US!!!!!!!!!*​
> *It's alway a pleasure to read your posts!!!*​
> *Well done and enjoy this!!!*​
> 
> *Fernita *​


 
Dear Fernita,
Ditto!
I really appreciate your kindness and friendship.
I've been attracted to your avartar--it's unique and special. Does it have anything to do with name Fernita--sounds nice and pleasant. It's Spanish, right. Would you shed some light on them? I'm curious and eager to learn.
This forum is really a miracle--People from different cultures around the world meet and discuss seriously English questions. With time passing, we don't even notice when we have built a bond. We are like a big family, like brothers and sisters, sharing many things in addition to English.
I hope we can come across you often on the EO forum.

Best regards,


QD


----------



## EmilyD

Congratulations *quietdandelion !!
May your questions continue to flower.
Nomi
*


----------



## quietdandelion

tepatria said:


> I don't pay much attention to this sort of thing, I didn't notice my own 1000 until Nichec and Trisia sent messages! But for you I send my warm wishes. You have made me think hard about my language. You never fail to thank us and your requests for clarification often have me scrambling to find the right answer. You are living proof of how well this forum works!


Thank you for the warm wishes, my dearest tepatria.
You always answer my questions patiently and lovingly. I don't know why I have this feeling--you're like a loving and at the same time beloved mother. You give me too much love and help; I don't know how to thank you enough.

I love you, tepatria.

I also want to wish you forever young and beautiful and smile every second.

QD


----------



## quietdandelion

EmilyD said:


> Congratulations *quietdandelion !!*
> *May your questions continue to flower.*
> *Nomi*


Thank you for your help and wishes, Emily.

Do I know you from somewhere?
Yes, when I was in college, I read and adored your poems a lot. Are you Emily Dickson or related to her?

Wish you forever young and happy,

QD


----------



## Fernita

quietdandelion said:


> Dear Fernita,
> Ditto!
> I really appreciate your kindness and friendship.
> I've been attracted to your avartar--it's unique and special. Does it have anything to do with name Fernita--sounds nice and pleasant. It's Spanish, right. Would you shed some light on them? I'm curious and eager to learn.
> This forum is really a miracle--People from different cultures around the world meet and discuss seriously English questions. With time passing, we don't even notice when we have built a bond. We are like a big family, like brothers and sisters, sharing many things in addition to English.
> I hope we can come across you often on the EO forum.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> 
> QD


 

Dear QD,
I'm glad you like my avatar. I love it!
As regards my nick, it's a mixture of Spanish and English. I used to work for a US company here in Argentina and my boss couldn't pronounce my Spanish name (Fernanda) so he used to call me Fern (that's why I chose my avatar). As time went by, he started calling me Fernita (in reference to the fact that I'm short ) cause he had learnt the diminutives in Spanish (we add -ita/o). I liked it very much because it made me laugh!
Well, this is the story of my nick. Hope my English is good enough for you to understand it!

I absolutely agree with you when you say this forum is like a big family. We not only share our knowledge but also our feelings. We become friends without even noticing it. It's amazing how things happen!

Well, this is *YOUR CONGRATS PAGE!!! 
I send you a huge hug!

*By the way, did you enjoy the fireworks? 
Hope you did!
Fern-ita.


----------



## argentina84

*5,000 posts! wow Congrats, Dandelion!*

*And for many more posts!*

*Argentina84*


----------



## Solbrillante

Although I am very new to the forum, I have found that Quietdandelion  has asked questions that have made me wonder just how well I know my own spoken language!!!  The answer to that is...I should have paid better attention in English class.   I can only hope to one day have such a command of a second language. 

Congratulations and thank you for what you have taught me.

Sol


----------



## Suehil

Quiet Dandelion - what a lovely name.  Thank you for making me THINK!

Hugs to you, too 

CONGRATULATIONS

Sue


----------



## quietdandelion

Fernita said:


> Dear QD,
> I'm glad you like my avatar. I love it!
> As regards my nick, it's a mixture of Spanish and English. I used to work for a US company here in Argentina and my boss couldn't pronounce my Spanish name (Fernanda) so he used to call me Fern (that's why I chose my avatar). As time went by, he started calling me Fernita (in reference to the fact that I'm short ) cause he had learnt the diminutives in Spanish (we add -ita/o). I liked it very much because it made me laugh!
> Well, this is the story of my nick. Hope my English is good enough for you to understand it!
> 
> I absolutely agree with you when you say this forum is like a big family. We not only share our knowledge but also our feelings. We become friends without even noticing it. It's amazing how things happen!
> 
> Well, this is *YOUR CONGRATS PAGE!!! *
> *I send you a huge hug!*
> 
> *By the way, did you enjoy the fireworks? *
> Hope you did!
> Fern-ita.


Hi, Fernita,
Thank you again for the entertaining and informative explanation of your nic. Your English is amazingly excellent! It's not only clear but also eloquent!
Thank you for your hug. Here catch mine.
Last but not the least, it's not that I don't enjoy the fireworks but that I appreciate your sincerity and kindness more.

Warmest regards,

QD



argentina84 said:


> *5,000 posts! wow Congrats, Dandelion!*
> 
> *And for many more posts!*
> 
> *Argentina84*


Thank you, Argentina, for your kindness.
The moment I saw your alias, I thought of the far-away beautiful country and the song "Don't cry for me, Argentina." Therefore, I'll never forget you.
Wish you happy all the time!

Best regards,

QD



Solbrillante said:


> Although I am very new to the forum, I have found that Quietdandelion has asked questions that have made me wonder just how well I know my own spoken language!!! The answer to that is...I should have paid better attention in English class. I can only hope to one day have such a command of a second language.
> 
> Congratulations and thank you for what you have taught me.
> 
> Sol


Thank you, Sol, for the help in the past and your kind words here.
I remember your alias and your many replies to my questions.
I hope we can bump into you often on the EO forum and learn from your posts.

Wish you happy and young forever.

Cheers,


QD


----------



## dn88

Thank you, dear QD, for all your challenging questions.  I always do my best to give you a satisfactory answer, you never fail to make me rack my brains! I'm truly grateful for that.  It's also worth adding that you're so likeable and amusing in all seriousness.  - you're making me laugh all the time.  And honestly, I can't wait to see your next 5,000 - but I'm cheering myself up with the thought that it won't be a long time.  Keep them coming, you're an integral part of the WR forums now - so you know, I'm counting on you. 

All the best,

dn88


----------



## quietdandelion

Thanks, dn88, for all those kind words and encouragement.
Ditto to you!
Right now, I'm just off work and exhausted--all the words fail me. Maybe I'll write more later on.
I wish you forever young and happy.

Warmest regards,



QD


----------



## Eugin

I think we have never crossed paths in this forum, but I always like to congratulate and greet those who love the language (any language) and who love to help, as it seems to be your case .

And besides, 22 posts per day is quite a number, so it looks like you have been working hard these past few months  !!! Therefore, you need to take a rest and have a little time to drink something like this and enjoy a beautiful view. 

Thank you for being here with us and I hope to be able to meet you more often.

 Congratulations on this great achievement!!!  ​


----------



## quietdandelion

Thanks, Eugin, for your kind words, the cool drink, and the most beautiful scene.
Yeah, though we haven't been formally introduced, yet I noticed your alias and your cute avartar a few times somewhere in this forum.
By the way, I'm really intrigued in your nickname. Does it also mean "good birth" in Spanish?
It's the best blessing given by a foreign stranger, and I'd like to do the same to you--
I wish you have God's blessing as well as mine and be joyful all the time.
Thank you again for your time and kindness.

Best regards,



QD


----------

